

Cellphones As Radios: Immigrants Dial In To Native Stations - js2
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2013/11/15/245227755/cellphones-as-radios-immigrants-dial-in-to-native-stations

======
gotorazor
This is a pretty good solution. But not many radio stations on this yet.

I also can't seem to find a directory of radio stations and their phone
numbers on their website.

While many low-end phones includes a FM radio, they don't have an AM antenna.
This could be pretty useful for listening to talk radio.

